# Recoil Help!!!



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

How would an 8mm mauser compare to a 12 ga. in recoil? what would a 12 ga. be similar to in rifle?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

MarineCorps I own and shoot them both. My 8mm is a German auto which is of WWII vintage. It was the counterpart to our M1. I would venture that the recoil is about the same. The recoil from any rifle is quicker .Shoot a Remington 150 grain 8mm mauser sporting load then a 2 3/4 12 ga. They are pretty close.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

i shoot a 1935 8mm german model made in turkey. Any place in particular that you can find some cheap ammo?
happy shooting
:beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I have never looked for cheap ammo for the 8mm. Im guessing it may be hard to find.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't know about the 8mm but a 12 gauge compares with a 30-06 in recoil. 12 gauges also compares recoil wise with a .270. :sniper:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Cheap 8mm mauser ammo hard to find?! There isn't a centerfire cartridge out there that can match the 8mm mauser's prices in bulk. If only I could find those websites. Cheaperthandirt.com used to have the best prices around, but their selection is going down hill. The recoil of a 12 gauge isn't too much less than an 8mm mauser.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Just a note about recoil since no one has mentioned it yet. An accurate answer to your question is not a simple one. "Free recoil" is a function of velocity and weight. How much do the guns in question weigh? How heavy is the bullet? The shot charge? What kind of operating system does the shotgun have - an automatic will probably have less felt recoil than a double or a single. And "felt recoil" is further affected by stock design, butt pad, hold, shooter anatomy, even whether or not you are wearing ear protection, how used to recoil you already are, etc.
You can compute free recoil easily with a calculator - for a 170gr. bullet, over 50grs. of powder, at 2600fps, out of a 7 pound rifle - the free recoil is 20 ft.lbs. A 180gr. 30/06 load at 2700 fps will be about 23 ft.lbs.
For a light field load - 1oz., 19 grs. of powder, 1300 fps, out of a seven pound shotgun - the free recoil is 18lbs. Change the weight of the gun to 8 lbs. and the recoil drops to 15.9 ft.lbs.
Now for the big stuff. Let's say that you are hunting - 2 3/4 in. magnum loads - 1 1/2oz. shot, 33grs. powder, 1230 fps and that 8lbs. shotgun. Now your free recoil is almost 33 ft.lbs. If you try that load out of a 7lb, gun, the recoil jumps to 37+ft. lbs
Hope that this helps.
Pete


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Old Hunter said:


> MarineCorps I own and shoot them both. My 8mm is a German auto which is of WWII vintage. It was the counterpart to our M1. I would venture that the recoil is about the same. The recoil from any rifle is quicker .Shoot a Remington 150 grain 8mm mauser sporting load then a 2 3/4 12 ga. They are pretty close.


A g43 then eh? Where did you find one of those babys and how many arms and legs did it take to get it?

I have an old sporterized german mauser (its a shame really) but it is quite light, and kicks a good amount with modern loads. I would say that a 12 gauge using trap loads kicks a good bit less, but using field loads they are probably the same.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Pete,
Damn fine post! The only thing I can add to it is when your shooting big game with anything from a .270 to a .375 you really don't notice any recoil at all because your so intent on putting the bullet in the right spot.

Shotgunning is a bit differen't as you shoot a lot more and the cumulative effect effect from many rounds can most definitely be a factor in felt recoil.

Bob A.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO, the question is so subjective as to be impossible to answer. There are too many factors involved and their relative importance depends solely on the individual that is doing the shooting. Factors such as shooter's size, weight, experience, gun fit, weight, and design, shooting position, type of load, and more, all come into play.

One thing I will say is that the more a person shoots, the less a factor recoil of any firearm becomes. It's just part of the game, and some setups buck more than others. The plain truth is that if you want a certain level of performance then you have to accept a certain level of recoil, particularly with centerfire rifles. You can't get 375 Mag performance out of a 243, and there's no way around it.

I shoot 1500-2000 rounds of 12 gauge a year, most of it 3 or 3.5 inch stuff. I don't even consider recoil as a factor (in fact, I don't consider recoil at all), other than how quickly I can get on the next bird.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello ND,
You must hunt a lot of Snow Geese inorder to shoot that much ammo at waterfoul during the season. If you shot 50% you would have 750 waterfoul in the bag; that's a lot of web feet for here in the USA! This is based on your 1,500 shell figure.

Tell me more about the hunting you do.

Bob A.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

You'd have to be a heck of a shot to shoot 50% on waterfowl, in my experiences at least. I'm venturing to guess that an average waterfowler shoots about 25-33%


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Bob, Not to hijack the thread anymore than you are attempting to do, and I rarely bother to respond to pot stirrers, but if you actually *read* my post, I said I shot 1500-2000 rounds a year, *not *at waterfowl.

This includes, trap, testing new loads, non-game birds, gundog training, upland birds, and waterfowl. I tend to shoot mostly 3" loads for everything, including informal clays. I shoot a few 3.5" at clays, and otherwise use them in the field only when hunting geese.

Even though I didn't mention it and how many birds I harvest a year are none of your business, in re-reading my post, you'll see I made no statements about shooting white geese. The fact of the matter is that I shot a grand total of 3 white geese in the last 2 years during the Spring Season.

I would guess that Johnsona is in the ball park; I estimate I shoot as many as 500 rounds a year total on a waterfowl, uipland, live fliers during gundog training, and pheasants on preserve shoots.

Hope this answers your assumptions and thanks for the snide smart assed allusion that I'm a liar and/or game hog.

That's my final word on this matter...


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello ND,

You have me all wrong fella. I wasn't trying to stirr the pot at all. When you said you shot 1,500 to 2,000 rounds of 3 inch and 3 1/2 inch hulls what did you expect me to think? You are the only guy I ever heard of who shoots 3 1/2 inch hulls at clay pigeons!

The reason I mentioned Snow Geese is because you can shoot 20 a day!

I shoot 150 to 200 Mallards in a good season so I was curious as to the kinds of waterfoul you shoot wheather it be ducks or geese.

I just want to tell you for your information that I think you are just a bit insecure and need to work on that my friend.

Bob A.


----------



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

Not to jump in on a thread but I'd have to agree with Bob A on this one. When reading his previous post in no way did I find it to be "snide" or "smart-assed." I think you need to check your attitude. All he did was ask a question. It seems to me that you are the on doing all the assuming.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Duckbusterky,

When ND mentioned that he shot 1,500 to 2,000 rounds a year of 3 inch and 3 1/2 inch shells it was logical for me to figure he was a Snow Goose hunter because of the large bag limits. I never heard of anyone shooting 3 inch or 3 1/2 inch hulls at clay pigeons, never! So now he gets all bent out of shape and says he never said that, that he shot ducks or geese in his post. Well I feel it was safe to assume he is shooting some type of waterfoul with those loads and that is where I was coming from.

The part about me trying to hijack his post is absurd, what's that all about?

You nailed it Duckbuster, all I was doing was asking what I thought was a simple question.

Bob A.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I didn't see any reason for that either. NDTerminator, you need to cool your jets, re-read the post, and count to 100 the next time you want to make a post like that.

RC


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

And this arguement has WHAT to do with the recoil question?

Marine, check out Chuck Hawks web pages (the free ones). He has a good page on rifle recoil and another for shotgun recoil. If you read the facts on shotgun recoil, you will wonder why we shoot the darn things. He compares 3" 12's as to having recoil similar to elephant rifles. I learned one thing for sure. Give me more 3 1/2's , please! Jim


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry for going off half cocked, Bob, but it sounded like a troll attempt to me. Guess I'm too used to this sort of thing over on the Refuge. My apologies to you, the mod, and anyone who took offense. :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks NDTerminator,

Bob is actually somewhat of a well known killer of crows, or more likely, the expert crow hunter. I believe he shoots 2-3 thousand a year and even has his own video out. I've read of his escapades over at www.crowbusters.com.

So being I sorta knew who he was, I also figured his post was the real deal and not any attempt at trolling.

Robert


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

No problem., that sort of thing isn't usually my style. And yes, I am one of those nuts who gets ready for Early Goose Season by shooting a hundred or so clays with 3.5" goose loads! I feel it helps me get used to the slower recovery and pump cycle timing, particularly on doubles.

a 3.5" load of BB's really powders a clay!...


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

NDTerminator said:


> a 3.5" load of BB's really powders a clay!...


I bet it really powders the checking account too!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

That's what the post season clearance sale at Walmart is for!!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> If you read the facts on shotgun recoil, you will wonder why we shoot the darn things


Because it is a apples to oranges comparison. With the exception of a turkey hunter or deer hunter, no one shoots a shot gun like a rifle where you remain stationary in a rock solid stance. The majority of shotgunners are moving, swinging, and swaying when they pull the trigger and the felt recoil is noticeable diminished by these actions. And that really is what it is all about isn't it....... felt recoil, not measured recoil.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Robert.A. Langager,

It's good that you keep tabs on this Bulletin Board so things don't get out of control. Thank you for your input and calling it as you saw it. Same holds true for the rest of the fellas that wrote in.

I'm glad that ND now knows that I wasn't trying to stirr the pot and that is now water under the bridge. We may have gotten off to a bad start but things are fine now with me.

Sincerely,

Bob Aronsohn


----------

